#  > Geral >  > Certificação >  >  Livro Para Administrador de Redes, Qual a Melhor Escolha?

## marksduarte

Galera, Estou querendo comprar um livro para administrar redes linux, mas estou em duvida qual livro que tem o melhor conteudo.
Agradeço se puderem me ajudar nessa escolha.

----------


## nlima

> Galera, Estou querendo comprar um livro para administrar redes linux, mas estou em duvida qual livro que tem o melhor conteudo.
> Agradeço se puderem me ajudar nessa escolha.


Amigo, tem um livro que usei na faculdade que é muito bom:

* Editora: Campus
* Autor: ANDREW S. TANENBAUM
* ISBN: 8535211853
* Origem: Nacional
* Ano: 2003
* Edição: 4
* Número de páginas: 955


Para linux vc pode usar o focalinux (Guia Foca Linux – Site Oficial). 

Boa sorte!

-nlima

----------


## deivisonmoraes

o focalinux da uma base realmente boa, conteúdo la é 10 !

----------

